# Modalverben+Infinitiv ohne zu



## Antonio10

Im Deutschunterricht haben wir diskutiert, ob die folgenden 2 Sätze korrekt sind: Ich mag vor allem keinen Stress haben. Ich mag vor allem keinen Stress haben. Sind beide Sätze korrekt. Für Duden Mentor sind beide Sätze korrekt: "Es wurden keine Fehler gefunden". "Zu" zu vermeiden habe ich diesen Satz vorgeschlagen: Ich mag es nicht, Stress zu haben.


----------



## Peterdg

Antonio10 said:


> Ich mag vor allem keinen Stress haben. Ich mag vor allem keinen Stress haben. Sind beide Sätze korrekt.


Las dos frases son idénticas.


----------



## Antonio10

Disculpas, una de las frases la quería escribir con "zu". Es decir: Ich mag vor allem keinen Stress zu haben


----------



## Tonerl

_*En relación con el verbo modal "mögen/querer" y la "preposición "zu", hay varias formas de expresarse en la lengua alemana!

He aquí mis sugerencias:

Ich mag vor allem keinen Stress zu haben   

Ich mag es (vor allem) nicht, *_*Stress zu haben*_* *_

_*Ich mag/möchte vor allem *_*keinen Stress haben

Stress zu haben*_*, das mag ich überhaupt nicht, denn das schadet der Gesundheit.

Ich mag/möchte auf keinen Fall Stress haben/bekommen*_


----------



## Antonio10

Tonerl said:


> _*En relación con el verbo modal "mögen/querer" y la "preposición "zu", hay varias formas de expresarse en la lengua alemana!
> 
> He aquí mis sugerencias:
> 
> Ich mag vor allem keinen Stress zu haben
> 
> Ich mag es (vor allem) nicht, *_*Stress zu haben*_**_
> 
> _*Ich mag/möchte vor allem *_*keinen Stress haben
> 
> Stress zu haben*_*, das mag ich überhaupt nicht, denn das schadet der Gesundheit.
> 
> Ich mag/möchte auf keinen Fall Stress haben/bekommen*_


Vielen Dank, Tonerl. Me ha quedado muy claro.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Para eso estamos !!! 🙋‍♂️😜*_


----------

